# what's with that?



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

last night i was thinking today would be perfect fishing after checking the flow at the rocky, it was 431 when i went to bed. when i woke up i was surprised to see it was still the same, that's a little high for my liking but i went anyway. water was still pretty muddy and ice kept filling up my rod guides so i left after about 3 hrs with out a bite. anyway, i've never seen the rocky not drop over night like that... am i the only one that was surprised by that?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

We lost a good 2"'s of snow yesterday. My guess is it not dropping/rising slightly to be a direct result of that.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The rocky watershed goes well into Medina and Hinkley, secondary snow belt areas. Already saturated ground with a few inches of melted snow in Medina = an increase in flow, or in this case, a stall in the dropping flow.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

look at the usgs site take note to remember what you learned so you can help others learn the lesson you just learned!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Twas the snow.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> look at the usgs site take note to remember what you learned so you can help others learn the lesson you just learned!


Agreed I know I just learned something new from that post...pretty important when you are driving 2 hours!!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Another thing to remember = the flow gage is just downstream of where the two branches of the river come together. Before going home, always check upstream areas on each branch since they drain different areas. I have fished good water in one branch while the other and downstream did not have good conditions.

Also, when the water is a bit high and muddy, concentrate on the obstructions. I had a productive day a few weeks ago in higher water conditions at a popular obstruction that didn't have anyone fishing it when I arrived - bigger spoons fished slowly (standing upstream) along the bubble lines.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

stak45dx1 said:


> last night i was thinking today would be perfect fishing after checking the flow at the rocky, it was 431 when i went to bed. when i woke up i was surprised to see it was still the same, that's a little high for my liking but i went anyway. water was still pretty muddy and ice kept filling up my rod guides so i left after about 3 hrs with out a bite. anyway, i've never seen the rocky not drop over night like that... am i the only one that was surprised by that?


I fished the Rocky River today and yesterday and Thursday. Something is clearly wrong with the sensor that measures cu ft/sec. Yesterday it seemed like a 450 but today, must have been in the mid-300s. Several of us agreed on that. I emailed the folks at the USGS a few weeks back. They had a problem with their Fahrenheit sensor- the gauge was reading 31.2 degrees F, while the centigrade value was comparable to other streams. They noted the problem, etc.

Something is clearly wrong with the gauge.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Fishman said:


> We lost a good 2"'s of snow yesterday. My guess is it not dropping/rising slightly to be a direct result of that.


Possible, but the equivalent rainfall is between 3/6" - 1/4". The river had a nice greenish color, unlike the brown muddy one yesterday. Also, the holes that I would fish at 450 didn't look like they normally do - at least three of these.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with the gauge. The ground is so saturated that the river is taking a long time to drop. Plus the sediment load is still high from the runoff. I fished the Rock yesterday and had a great time.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

We fished it today with 2 smal ones caught in 5 1/2 hours water was same as yesterday acorrding to steelhauler who was there yesterday. Fish were biting good yesterday but today was a different story. Still a good time.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

master of steel said:


> There's nothing wrong with the gauge. The ground is so saturated that the river is taking a long time to drop. Plus the sediment load is still high from the runoff. I fished the Rock yesterday and had a great time.


I think there is something wrong with the gauge. For one month the Fahrenheit water temp has dipped as low as 31.2 degrees F. If the temp is off then perhaps the other readings are suspect too.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't know whats up with the Rock, but I had a pretty good day out east.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Twas the snow.


 Twas?? <------ Is this cat serious????


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Twas?? <------ Is this cat serious????


Tis the Christmas Season...so yep...I believe he Twas .


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Tis the Christmas Season...so yep...I believe he Twas .



Haha exactly!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

brodg said:


> Don't know whats up with the Rock, but I had a pretty good day out east.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey Brodg, We're doing OK in the Rocky - though - as usual it has been spotty.


----------

